# Spaghetti Bolognaise



## suzan_33333 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Ingredients
*Dried spaghetti or tagliatelle,
About 50g/2oz Parmesan cheese, to serve
FOR THE BOLOGNAISE SAUCE
1 medium onion
1 large carrot
2 stalks of celery
3 tbsp olive oil
500g /1lb 2oz shin of beef
Butter, a generous knob
2 cloves garlic
500ml tomato passata
2 fresh bay leaves
200ml /1 glass white wine
200ml organic vegetable or chicken stock
250ml milk
Salt and black pepper

*Method
*1. Peel the onion and carrot. Trim the celery. Using the thick slicing plate, slice the vegetables. You need roughly equal quantities of each. Set the prepared vegetables to one side while you get ready to fry the meat.
2. Spoon the olive oil into the pan over a high heat. Add the meat and spread it in a layer across the pan with the wooden spoon. Let it sit, without stirring, and cook for 3-4 minutes, until it starts to turn brown underneath.
3. Turn the meat over with the wooden spoon to let the other side brown in the same way, breaking up the lumps with the back of the spoon if necessary. When it’s cooked enough, use the slotted spoon to transfer the meat from the pan to a bowl or plate at the side of the cooker. Turn the heat down.
4. Add the butter to the pan. Add the onion, carrot, celery and a good sprinkling of salt and stir them into the butter, scraping up all the meat that has stuck to the bottom of the pan. Put the lid on and let the vegetables `sweat’ over a very low heat for about 10 minutes stirring from time to time until they soften.
5. Peel the garlic and chop it very finely. Add it to the pan and fry the mixture a minute or two longer.
6. Add the tomato passata and bay leaves, then grind in some pepper and stir. Return the meat to the pan and pour in the glass of wine and the stock. Stir in the milk. Bring the mixture to a simmer, cover the pan with the lid and keep the heat very low so that the sauce cooks very gently. Stir from time to time. It should simmer for at least an hour, preferably 2 hours.
7. Cook the pasta in boiling, salted water according to the instructions.
8. Serve with the sauce and Parmesan cheese.


----------

